# Sausage Balls $ Mashed Potato Patties



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I made the mashed potatoes with three cups of leftover mashed potatoes,
I infused them with shredded cheddar cheese, spinach, egg,chopped scallions, breadcrumbs and spices, fried them in olive oil...they were scrumptious.
The hit of the show. 
I served them with sour cream.

The sausage balls also had spinach, cheddar cheese, *homemade bisquick mix, chopped onion, and seasoning...they were good.

* Homemade bisquit mix... 3 cups flour, 1-1/2 tea baking powder, 3/4 tea salt,
and 3 tablespoons crisco...put everything in food processor and mix for a couple of minutes until it’s well blended.
Store in fridge for up to three months.















“


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks great Joann.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Looks great Joann.


Thanks!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is a meal fit for a king, it all looks great. I was just telling my wife night before last we need to make some sausage balls, now I know we do.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I tried making the fried mashed potato patties a couple of weeks ago. It was my first attempt, and after all that work they came out "meh". They kept getting stuck to the bottom of the frying pan, and we sort of burnt. If I had a stand alone fryer I might try again but it was a lot of work for something that didn't turn out too well. Yours look great.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Dave, I made them from leftover mashed potatoes from Thanksgiving.
Give it another try, they are really good served with sour cream, and some
apple sauce kudnt hurt either.,
I wrote down what I did just in case it came out good, I had a feeling it would.
You can adjust the recipe up or down as needed.

Potato Patties
3 cups leftover mashed potatoes
1 cup frozen leaf spinach ( thawed and squeezed out)
1 egg
1-1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1/2 cup bread crumbs
2 tab milk
salt & pepper
1/2 tea garlic powder
1 tea Italian seasoning
1/4 tea thyme
3 chopped scallions ( tops too)

Shape into patties and fry in hot oil
fry for a few minutes until you see them brown up
so that they don’t stick to the pan, don’t flip them
until they’re browned ...then turn and fry the other side.

If the potatoes are on the wet side add more
breadcrumbs.

Note: Next time I’m going to coat them with flour before
frying, I think it would be better, and give it more of a crispy coating"

The sausage patties were good as well, they weren’t at all dry,
but still, I should have placed them in a bed of marinara sauce.
next time


----------

